# Please help-need Craftsman 137.248480 manual-searched forums



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm looking for *a manual for a Craftsman Table Saw 10 inch - model # 137.248480*, 2.7 HP. I've looked online quite a bit but can't find the manual for this exact model (been to many free manuals sites - registered to look - they haven't helped). I found one for a 137.248830 but not sure of the differences. 
I have searched the forums here, and no luck. No offense, but I'd rather be sawing than on a computer :smile:

Can anyone here please help me find the one I need?? Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you tried www.managemylife.com ?

You can find many, if not most, Sears manuals on there.

George


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I looked there and Hammerwall...no dice on either.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you tried this place?

www.*old-woodworking-tools.net*/*woodworking*-*machine*


*I've also found some older manuals on the Sears parts website.*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another similar site*

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222
this page does not list any Craftsman models beginning with prefix 137. That may be a rare model. 
Just what are you concerned with? There will be no parts if there is no manual. As far as operation post a picture of your issue or concern and we can help you out. Many Craftsman table saw owners here, myself included. :thumbsup: bill
Edited to reflect changes thanks scott


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> It is now:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222


Bill, That is not the same site. The site you'r thinking of is OWWM not OWWT. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Bill, That is not the same site. The site you'r thinking of is OWWM not OWWT. :smile:


Somethin changed , since it didn't come up straight away....bill

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Somethin changed , since it didn't come up straight away....bill
> 
> http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/


 
Yea, His link works if you go left and click Craftsman manuals.

Old WoodWorking Machines is now Vintage Machinery, you are correct.

Old WoodWorking Tools, is not a very popular site, it hasn't had a new post in over a month. OP's manual is not there. :no:


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

I found this on Sears Parts Direct under that model number listed as the owner's manual under the "Table" section.. It's $9.99

*Manufacturer authorized substitution:* 14995066 may differ in appearance, but is a functional equivalent to prior parts including 137248480001


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*This is what Xphnmn is refering to.*

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...filterPart=&pop=flush&prst=0&shdPart=14995066 :smile:


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys - thanks for all the effort - it means a lot to me!

To be honest, there's nothing wrong with the saw ... works like a charm, looks great - and if I told you what I paid for it, you'd probably agree it was the deal of the year. I just know, if anything goes wrong, I'd probably need a manual and I wanted to have one on hand with my other manuals.
But if I run into a problem, I'll take Bill's advice and come back here to get some suggestions - THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH ONCE AGAIN! You guys are the best!


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

This may be of some help for you .... 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-137248480/0247/0744600?sid=PDVertical

It's the correct saw, I'm thinking.

Rick


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, rick - that is the exact saw I have. Parts list & diagrams are definitely helpful, so thanks very much! (I am hoping to find the operator's manual portion too ... but none of this is really an emergency). I truly appreciate you help Rick! - Thanks!


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Yes, rick - that is the exact saw I have. Parts list & diagrams are definitely helpful, so thanks very much! (I am hoping to find the operator's manual portion too ... but none of this is really an emergency). I truly appreciate you help Rick! - Thanks!


 
The owner's manual can be found at that location in the "Table" section. It's the last item on the list. Sells for $9.99.


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 4, 2010)

EXCELLENT! Found it - "problem" solved - you guys are the best - thank you!


----------



## drowland (Jun 2, 2011)

*Manual*

I've got a paper copy of the manual for the 137.248480 saw. I've got the saw also....

Anyway, I really don't want to take time to scan the entire thing. Is threre a certain part that you are interested in. I can either photo it or scan it and email it to you.




woodweasel said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for *a manual for a Craftsman Table Saw 10 inch - model # 137.248480*, 2.7 HP. I've looked online quite a bit but can't find the manual for this exact model (been to many free manuals sites - registered to look - they haven't helped). I found one for a 137.248830 but not sure of the differences.
> I have searched the forums here, and no luck. No offense, but I'd rather be sawing than on a computer :smile:
> 
> Can anyone here please help me find the one I need?? Thanks!


----------



## oldwooddude (Feb 18, 2012)

*craftsman 137.248480 manual*

reply drafted before seeing thread replies that answered concern


----------



## JuanWW (May 22, 2020)

drowland said:


> I've got a paper copy of the manual for the 137.248480 saw. I've got the saw also....
> 
> Anyway, I really don't want to take time to scan the entire thing. Is threre a certain part that you are interested in. I can either photo it or scan it and email it to you.


drowland, many many years later, do you still have the manual? I am trying to figure out how to make the blade parallel to the miter slots. I've found manuals for similar model numbers but they are not the same. I read in another post that the fix requires the installation of shims?


----------

